# i"m 18 and I don't know what to do with my life and i'm scared



## lemonzest (Nov 5, 2012)

i'm eightteen about to turn nineteen. when i first graduated high school i didn't know what to do with my life so i gave myself a year to think about it. but now i still don't know what to do with myself. 
i hate myself. i'm too fat, i'm not pretty, i have no talents, no interests, etc. I spend all day in my room trying to avoid people. i'm bored all the time, but i don't want to go out and do anything. i had one job--a factory job that sucked and i quite after one day. i SUCK so much! 
Don't even know why i'm writing this, i don't expect it to help anything. I guess i just...i don't know...somebody help me. please. i can't go on like this anymore. SOMETHING has to change. I don't know what. Does anyone have any advice at all? I'm so tired of doing nothing, and yet I'm too tired to do something about it.
My whole family makes fun of me about everything. I hate my life. I feel so uncomfortable around anyone--even members of my own family--that it hurts to be around anyone. 
any advice? any at all?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

:wel 

It's hard, all of it, but you can get a lot of help here


----------



## kj87 (Sep 30, 2012)

lemonzest said:


> i'm eightteen about to turn nineteen. when i first graduated high school i didn't know what to do with my life so i gave myself a year to think about it. but now i still don't know what to do with myself.
> i hate myself. i'm too fat, i'm not pretty, i have no talents, no interests, etc. I spend all day in my room trying to avoid people. i'm bored all the time, but i don't want to go out and do anything. i had one job--a factory job that sucked and i quite after one day. i SUCK so much!
> Don't even know why i'm writing this, i don't expect it to help anything. I guess i just...i don't know...somebody help me. please. i can't go on like this anymore. SOMETHING has to change. I don't know what. Does anyone have any advice at all? I'm so tired of doing nothing, and yet I'm too tired to do something about it.
> My whole family makes fun of me about everything. I hate my life. I feel so uncomfortable around anyone--even members of my own family--that it hurts to be around anyone.
> any advice? any at all?


I'd suggest college or a job, but College preferably. It can give you a better skillset to work with and open up more opportunities. Plus its the prime time to go.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Get a job and stay in work for about a year. Doesn't have to be a spectacular job, it's only gonna be for a while. Check out as many career paths as you can and decide which ones you'd like to go for. Once you've narrowed it down, get some careers guidance/advice on how to pursue it. If you have to go to college, so be it. I'd only recommend higher education unless it's fundamental for what you want to do.


----------

